# Columnea glicensteinii



## tnyr5 (Jan 2, 2021)

Cute Gesneriad that Leon gave me. Took FOREVER to bloom.


----------



## abax (Jan 2, 2021)

Spooky Triffid clone...BOO!


----------



## CarlG (Jan 3, 2021)

If I had more room, I'd grow some of these species.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2021)

Cool. Thanks for sharing. Are you sure it's not one of Leon's crazy hybrids!


----------



## Don I (Jan 5, 2021)

Neat.
Don


----------

